# Introducing foods back in that you are allergic to



## rabgirl (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a question:Background - Have ahd IBS for over 12 years. 3 years ago, I had a blood food allergy panel done, and it came back full of foods that I am allergic to. I have stayed clear of them, and if I do, overall, I feel good. If I accidently eat a food I am allergic to though, I get sick...stomach pain and diahhrea.13 days ago, I accidently drank one sip of grape juice and knew that it had sugar in it, which I am allergic to. Since then, I have had green, loose stools every few days, no normal stools yet. I know it is from that one sip.I have been told that I once my stomach was settled back down, and free from foods that cause problems, that I should then be able to slowly introduce foods back in and be able to eat them again.Has anyone found this to be true????? I hope it is since there are SO many foods that I am "allergic" to. But I am skepctical since, last week, one sip of sugar still is causing me bowel problems and stomach pain.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I have found that anything with fructose is totally intolerable to me even in the smallest amounts. One bite of baklava had me in pain for 2 days. I have learned that some of my allergies are less sensitive, but still present. Just yesterday I was feeling ill after dinner and I realized it's because I ate at least 4 servings things that day containing carrageenan and xanthan gum (4 slices of Udi's GF bread, an Udi's pizza crust, and an almond milk pudding cup). Having any one of these things does not bother me, but all of them in one day still has me bloated.That being said, I haven't been eating "clean" long enough yet to feel like my tummy has made any improvement in the way it can handle trigger foods. Maybe after a few more months? Maybe not. Who knows. I'm hoping I can manage to eat half a peach this summer without feeling sick. They're my favourite...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I dunno, I know lots of people with permanent food allergies and intolerances that never get better.Now if your IBS is triggered by a gas producing food it may be that once the IBS goes into remission you tolerate the normal increases in gas that anyone else would and can at least include some amount of the food back in the diet.I'm not sure there is any hard data that avoiding foods makes the IBS go into remission any faster than it would on it's own, but some people do eventually go into remission and usually after that happens a lot of the food issues go away as the gut is reacting normally to normal stimuli rather than over reacting to every ml of gas, etc.I'm not sure how your food allergies were tested for, and not sure how much the allergies diagnoses are allergies vs intolerances, etc. There are lots of tests, and depending on how they are designed they may be testing for different things.


----------



## rabgirl (Mar 22, 2012)

I had the IgG, IgE and IgA blood tests all done, on a list of over 150 foods so it was pretty thorough.Today though, I am begining to wonder if my problems the last 2 weeks have arisen from the fact that after almost 4 years, I am no longer on an antidepressant, Wellbutrin. I was put on an AD for postpartum depression, not IBS, but after alot of reading, I am seeing that Wellbutrin, or just antidepressants are given to control IBS, specifially, pain, cramps and diahrea, which are all my symptoms that have come back the last 2 weeks. I never thought to think that the AD was actually helping my IBS as well, until I went off of it about 5 weeks ago. With Wellbutrin, it is a slow release AD from yoru body, so it would make sense that I am just now experiencing this. Thoughts here???I have a call into my Doc to talk about this.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

You know... now that I think about it, my IBS symptoms didn't begin until a few months after I stopped taking Wellbutrin. I had never considered that before either... Pleas post of you learn anything about this!


----------

